# Trich question



## sandman (Oct 5, 2006)

I was wondering what kind of time frame from clear trichs to cloudy to amber? I put a tiny leaf from a bud located in the middle of the plant under a microscope-100x and the trichs look relativly clear but at 300x the seem to have some cloudyness even amber on some.The magnification may be too much?


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 5, 2006)

Man, this has been answered this in so many different threads. Try researching before starting a new thread, dude.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for the double post. Are your girls indica or sativa? Indicas take around 8 or 9 whereas sativas can take up to 12 weeks to mature, sometimes a little longer.


----------

